# free, live Giro coverage



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've visited this site and haven't kept up with the forum.

Does anyone know of any free, Internet coverage of the Giro stages? I know that RAI has done it in the past and I've watched a few stages, but I don't remember the site or know if they still do it. Are there other sites that offer free race highlights as well?

I've done a search for similar forum topics but the old links to previous years don't work.

Thnx


----------



## BendBiker (Jul 22, 2006)

My buddy watched it free last year on some italian site. I'm about to go riding with him and I'll ask....


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

wzq622 said:


> It's been awhile since I've visited this site and haven't kept up with the forum.
> 
> Does anyone know of any free, Internet coverage of the Giro stages? I know that RAI has done it in the past and I've watched a few stages, but I don't remember the site or know if they still do it. Are there other sites that offer free race highlights as well?
> 
> ...




It was free last year at www.raiclicktv.it. They had full coverage of every stage, and you could replay each stage on demand.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow,

If you dig deeper into the "sports" section of that site, there is an hour long video on Pantini.



Fignon's Barber said:


> It was free last year at www.raiclicktv.it. They had full coverage of every stage, and you could replay each stage on demand.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

I wish I understood Italian more than what I can get from being a Spanish speaker. It appears to me that they will be showing live coverage. Pretty ace.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I always get tricked by these threads.....I though _you _were going to tell _us _where to watch it.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i think last year i logged on to " velonew.com " to watch Giro. well you can always check back here and some dude will spills the bean and post the winner of that day stage...


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*try this*

http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,Sport^24655,0.html


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

beat me to it piano.

the above link is broadcasting the stages live at around 300kbs, so the picture quality is good.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I have DSL but it's the slow version. I get the audio but for video I just get still shots. I didn't get anything with Sea Monkey so I went with IE. Is there something I can do with my settings to improve the picture or is the problem my slow DSL and my provider?

My providers says my speeds are 320K/240K.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

piano said:


> http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,Sport^24655,0.html


Turn down the volume on this.
Open up windows media player separately.

Hit CNTRL-U
enter mms://vipeurosport.yacast.net/eus_liveaudio03 

listen in english.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

With due credit to the Merolvingian, listening to a bike race in Italian is like wiping your a$$ with silk.

So, is a mullet required of all Russian riders or riders on russian teams? Brutt looks like he could ride backup for Dog the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

The whole Tinkoff team seems like Team Eurotrash (OK, with Tyler as AmeriTrash as well)-- the kind of guys you see hanging outisde of discos in Berlin.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

piano said:


> http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,Sport^24655,0.html


f***

i can't get in at work

i even installed the activeX control and the firefox extension

wtf


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bas said:


> f***
> 
> i can't get in at work
> 
> ...



great, now i got google toolbar installed in IE
and who knows what else on firefox.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Best I can tell you can't watch the whole thing this year unless you can live. That stinks, can you watch it tape delay on VS-cycling.tv?


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

bas said:


> f***
> 
> i can't get in at work
> 
> ...


The Rai site will attempt to install some software and Firefox will block the installation, by default. You need to make Rai a trusted site. It took me a couple of times to get this to work correctly. Finally a reboot cleared up everything. (Probably something to do with when components are loaded into memory ...)

Ken


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

bas said:


> Turn down the volume on this.
> Open up windows media player separately.
> 
> Hit CNTRL-U
> ...


..that did not work......:cryin:


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the link... saw it yesterday, about to watch right now. My wife thinks Im nutz watching with the Italian commentary, but I sort of feel like the guy from the movie Breaking Away!


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

Anyone know how I can get this to work on my Mac?


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Now that's...*

the $50 million dollar question! Have you tried flip4mac? I haven't , but I thought about downloading it..


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

piano said:


> http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,Sport^24655,0.html





Mosovich said:


> the $50 million dollar question! Have you tried flip4mac? I haven't , but I thought about downloading it..
> 
> 
> > On the Mac it will ask you to disable the Flip4Mac and revert to WMP, but I am having trouble with this as well. Still trying.


----------



## captainkurt99 (Mar 15, 2006)

If you ever want to know where to find a ticker or video of a race online you can check www.cyclingfans.com


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> the $50 million dollar question! Have you tried flip4mac? I haven't , but I thought about downloading it..


Flip4Mac will play most Windows Media files and it's what you need for your Mac to view live RAI broadcast: http://www.flip4mac.com/


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I also use a mac. I've been watching using firefox, but I did have to download flip4mac. good luck.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I'm using Firefox and have downloaded Flip4Mac and I still can't get it to work. Spewing,,,,


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Like captainkurt99 said, www.cyclingfans.com is great. You can listen to it live through eurosport.yahoo, and watch it live on rai sport...

It can't get any better, way better than "Vs" and everything else...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The cyclingfans links (mms) and audio are working well.

Looks like terrible conditions at the finish.
Lots of commercials on RAI.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Holy crap.

Savoldelli just caught the leading group after the descent!


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

*Television coverage of Giro*

Anyone know if anyone has picked up the rights or made any plans to televise the Giro in the U.S.?

I would have thought that with Lance someone would have picked them up, but I haven't found anything.


----------



## ocd (Jul 9, 2004)

*Will There Be Any Tv Coverage Of The Giro?*

Really Appreciate Vs Race Coverage, But No Giro.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

every afternoon and evening... on RAI Tre and RAI Sport, prob Eurosport as well


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

none. the only viable tv solution i have heard is ordering the Dish Network then paying to receive the RAI Sports network - coverage will be in italian tho.


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

I read somewhere that Versus was not willing to pay for the exorbitant TV rights. What about streaming video? Anyone know?


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

The Fredcast podcast discussed it all a bit...I didn't pay attention to the details.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Steephill.tv will have any streaming video that's available.


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

WWW.cycling.tv has coverage but it is per subscription.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

"on RAI Tre and RAI Sport, prob Eurosport as well" how's your italian? RAi had bertini give race commentary last year on a rebroadcast of the days stage. didn't understand any of it except what sounded like spanish, pretty cool anyway.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Claudio14 said:


> WWW.cycling.tv has coverage but it is per subscription.


Not yet they don't -

Please note that the internet rights for the Giro d’Italia are still under negotiation with the rights owners. We are working as swiftly as possible to confirm this event and hope to bring you confirmation in the very near future.

Because of this, we advise prospective customers interested in the current live races (and the races so far this year) to invest in the Premium package. This purchase will be refunded if you choose to upgrade to a Gold or Silver subscription at a later date (NB no later than May 21st). In the event that we are unable to carry the Giro d’Italia we will arrange compensation for Gold North America and Italian Pro Cycling package subscribers.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cmg said:


> "on RAI Tre and RAI Sport, prob Eurosport as well" how's your italian? RAi had bertini give race commentary last year on a rebroadcast of the days stage. didn't understand any of it except what sounded like spanish, pretty cool anyway.




a little rusty but not too bad actually... spanish??? fer shame


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

*2009 Giro on Universal Sports in USA*

http://www.universalsports.com/View...OKEN=13154119&jsessionid=4e30fdf2f4c071396134


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

It may also be on Cycling.tv. Universal gets their feeds from Jump.tv, who owns cycling.tv


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

awesome news!

I'm rarely on the computer outside of work, and with DVR, I pretty much only watch TV between 10PM to midnight. 

I just gotta remember to program the darn thing tonight...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Will anybody be recording this?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome. DirecTV still does not have Universal. so terrible.


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Made my day*

:thumbsup: Thanks Scottie. Universal Sports is one of the digital channels that you can get from an off air antenna in the Denver, CO area, so I will probably be up all night Friday hooking up my attic antenna and trying to get it to work with my DirectTV DVR, but it will be worth it for the TTT on Saturday. Woo hoo!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Check your provider, it says they aren't on Dish Network, Direct TV, or Time Warner which is all 3 I can get, the link below is from their site and is supposed to tell you if you can get. Good Luck 

http://www.universalsports.com/fls/23000/tv/where-to-find-on-tv.html


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Figures. Not available on DirecTV. Sonofa....


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, but you can get the NFL package! You mean you drilled holes in your roof and cabled around your house for nothing?

Verizon Fios has it. Comcast has it too.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

An update. 

It will be available both online and on the TV, if your provider carriers Universal sport. Even better news....it is a FOUR YEAR deal so we will get live Giro for the next four years.

There may also be an on demand option on line so you can watch whenever you are able.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I just checked w Spouse and WE GET IT!!!!


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> An update.
> 
> It will be available both online and on the TV, if your provider carriers Universal sport. Even better news....it is a FOUR YEAR deal so we will get live Giro for the next four years.
> 
> There may also be an on demand option on line so you can watch whenever you are able.


yeah, but after next year, everyone will be racing the ToC on versus instead :wink5:


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

im trying to find what times it is being showed........


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> I just checked w Spouse and WE GET IT!!!!


I'm stoked, too.

I had no idea that I received Universal Sports via cable, but sure enough, it's there.


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

universal sports.....real tv not a computer screen


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> I'm stoked, too.
> 
> I had no idea that I received Universal Sports via cable, but sure enough, it's there.


You didn't know you got Universal sports??? Where else can you watch ski jumping, horse riding and the paralympic games???


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

You people make me sick.


----------



## IMHusker (May 1, 2009)

giovanni sartori said:


> Yeah, but you can get the NFL package! You mean you drilled holes in your roof and cabled around your house for nothing?
> 
> Verizon Fios has it. Comcast has it too.


Where is it on Comcast, I have not found it yet?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Full coverage on Eurosport, and there you'll have an English ( UK ) commentary


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope, no Universal Sports on Charter


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

IMHusker said:


> Where is it on Comcast, I have not found it yet?


US on Comcast in the Philly area is channel 249.


----------



## IMHusker (May 1, 2009)

mleptuck said:


> US on Comcast in the Philly area is channel 249.


Is it part of the sports tier? I am not home to look for myself but I am in Kansas and really hope we have it.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

cycleboyco said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks Scottie. !


Thanks Scottie and LA!!!

I don't believe Universal Sports would have gone for it if it had not been for LA. Though I'm not fan nor hater of LA, I bless him!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Bay Area Comcast is 187. Glad that its on at all but especially since its on Universal rather than Vs. These guys that did the Tour of the Basque country did a really great job with the commentary. i thought so anyway. Maybe I am just tired of bob & phil.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

IMHusker said:


> Is it part of the sports tier? I am not home to look for myself but I am in Kansas and really hope we have it.


I'd guess no, as I don't have any 'extra' packages -- just the digital/HD package -- 249 in Philly is in the HD channel range; it's not available in non-HD here.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

THANK YOU NBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Part of me hopes it was those of us that wrote and thanked them for coverage earlier this year. Hopefully they do more CX races in the future.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> You didn't know you got Universal sports??? Where else can you watch ski jumping, horse riding and the paralympic games???


...and checking the schedule for Universal Sports, you can catch the Tour of the Basque Country and the UCI cyclocross championships while you wait for Saturdays TTT

:thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been watching Universal Sports for some time now. Lots of skiing and other awesome sports in addition to cycling on that channel.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

live video on www.universalsports.com delayed video on their tv network which i cant find on any TV provider - cable or satellite


http://www.universalsports.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23000&&SPID=13044&SPSID=105618


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

Time Warner in LA says they only carried Universal for the Olympics. Anyone got any news that will tell me otherwise?!


----------



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

*Giro Coverage...Cyclingtv in English?*

I want to watch the Giro (who doesn't) and am considering cyclingtv. Anyone had good luck lately with this site? I also want to have a service with commentary in English, any suggestions? Thanks, JG


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

OK folks in Los Angeles and the SFV... After chatting with Time Warner Cable earlier today I was informed that sadly they do not carry Universal Sports. Well, I went back to Universal's website and put my zip/cable provider in their system and lo and behold it read "tune to channel 226". I DO have Universal. My only explanation for the helpful but inept customer service rep at Time Warner is that Universal Sports is listed as "US" and that she just didn't realize that. Anyhow, we got it in LA. Praise Jehovah...


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

In the DC area Universal Sports is digitally broadcast over the air on channel 4.3.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

In Dallas/Ft. Worth Universal Sports is broadcast free over the air on channel 5.3


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I get US via OTA on 6.3, but the guide shows nothing for the Giro. 
Just tour of Basque Country.

I will give me DirecTv DVR some time to get new guide info! NUT I am not psyched! 

So South Florida, its NBC 6.3 Digital.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

Universal will broadcast the Giro live everyday online without commentary. Then it will broadcast each stage on its cable channel at noon EST with commentary from Todd Gogulski and Steve Schlanger. Scott Ogle will be on the ground for Universal in Italy. The TV coverage will then repeat from 9-11 p.m. and 11 p.m.-1 a.m. EST.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

scottie said:


> Universal will broadcast the Giro live everyday online without commentary. Then it will broadcast each stage on its cable channel at noon EST with commentary from Todd Gogulski and Steve Schlanger. Scott Ogle will be on the ground for Universal in Italy. The TV coverage will then repeat from 9-11 p.m. and 11 p.m.-1 a.m. EST.


this is daily starting sunday, right?

cant wait.

and for all those locked outta universal, they usually have the entire stream saved and uploadable from their website.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

it will be free here: http://www.universalsports.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=23000&&SPID=13044&SPSID=105618

its an NBC sports website that will stream it live.


----------



## mquetel (Apr 2, 2006)

For those in and around Portland, OR, Universal is on Comcast 303 or OTA at 32.2


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

teoteoteo said:


> Check your provider, it says they aren't on Dish Network, Direct TV, or Time Warner which is all 3 I can get, the link below is from their site and is supposed to tell you if you can get. Good Luck
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/fls/23000/tv/where-to-find-on-tv.html


For those of us in Austin,  

But I'm sure Mellow Johnny's will throw some watching party. Wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

scottie said:


> In Dallas/Ft. Worth Universal Sports is broadcast free over the air on channel 5.3


knew I should have got a projector with a tuner on it.

sigh


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Nope, no Universal Sports on Charter


Don't know your location, but Charter Channel 305 in Glendale, CA is Universal Sports. MTB'ing (repeat) in 2 hrs!


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

SF Bay Area on Comcast it's channel 187. 
However, I don't see anything listed in the line up. Therefore I cannot schedule any recordings.
What gives?


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

*I have it! I have it! Yeeeesssss!*

Comcast in Portland, OR. 303 baby! I don't think they have the schedule yet though...
Didn't know I had it either...much to my surprise...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Woot Woot!
I have Universal Sports over the air in Sandy Eggo (channel 39.3). Does anybody know how if I can record this to a VCR? I mean, if I had one of those converter boxes . . .

What does "TBA Time" mean?

Thanks Scottie


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

oh my god, awesome! Maybe they will finally pick up my show..................looking forward to the Giro.

This is the same network that gave me a contract for my show, but didnt fund it. 

http://proroadaccess.com/AboutTheShow/index.html

Brian


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks, grateful we will have coverage and with MS' silverlight should be good quality too.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

Check whether you can receive Universal Sports over the air or on your cable:

http://www.universalsports.com/fls/23000/tv/where-to-find-on-tv.html

Here in Albany NY, it's available OTA or on cable. DirecTV/Dish disappoints.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

zuppy51 said:


> SF Bay Area on Comcast it's channel 187.
> However, I don't see anything listed in the line up. Therefore I cannot schedule any recordings.
> What gives?


sound slike the deal was just inked. my comcast sometimes doesnt get late-game changes uploaded to the DVR. im gonna check the website and set up a manual recording.

and i just realized it starts saturday. doesnt the tour usually start on sundays? starting saturday is much better. one more pro to the giro...


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

more coverage details:

Universal will broadcast the Giro live everyday online without commentary. Then it will broadcast each stage on its cable channel at noon EST with commentary from Todd Gogulski and Steve Schlanger. Scott Ogle will be on the ground for Universal in Italy. The TV coverage will then repeat from 9-11 p.m. and 11 p.m.-1 a.m. EST.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Tumbleweed said:


> Don't know your location, but Charter Channel 305 in Glendale, CA is Universal Sports. MTB'ing (repeat) in 2 hrs!


Asheville, NC. The Universal Sports website says that it isn't offered in this area. Thanks anyway, though.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well that just sucks. Someone is actually carrying it and its not on directv. Crap


----------



## UniSports (May 8, 2009)

*Universal Sports*

Want to watch the 2009 Giro Online for free? Call Direct TV and tell them you want to see Universal Sports! (1800-347-3288) Universal Sports will also offer live online and TV coverage of each of the 21 stages of the Giro. Visit UniversalSports.com for up to date scheduling information.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

The site says its not on Cablevision. But...it is. Channel 110 on IO.

Fantastic news!


----------



## ftmsb (Jul 15, 2008)

Since I'm guessing UniSport has some official tie to Universal Sports, maybe you'll know the answer to my question... All of the press for the Giro has noted that it will be available live online, but there has been no mention of on demand access (as with the other cycling events U Sports covers). Will the Giro be available for on demand streaming online a U Sport?

I've never been able to get Universal Sports to work, but the Giro might make me try to trouble shoot further. Anyone else have problems with U Sports playback (live or on damand)? I suspect it is conflicting with Norton, but I haven't been able to resolve. The commercials play just fine, then... nothing.


----------



## UniSports (May 8, 2009)

Here is a link to our video help page, available on our press website, UniversalSports.tv. If this doesn't work for you and you have any further questions, feel free to contact me at [email protected] Goodluck and happy watching!

http://universalsports.tv/Video_Help.html


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

UniSports said:


> Here is a link to our video help page, available on our press website, UniversalSports.tv. If this doesn't work for you and you have any further questions, feel free to contact me at [email protected] Goodluck and happy watching!
> 
> http://universalsports.tv/Video_Help.html


Universal Sports, you are now a cycling hero. Thanks for rescuing us, the American pro cyling fan, from the abyss. We were quite worried about not having reliable coverage the next 3 weeks of what should be quite a spectacle. The quality of your Basque Country stream a few weeks ago was excellent and reliable, hopefully we will experience the same starting tomorrow for the Giro. 

Looking forward to logging on tomorrow morning for Stage 1.

Everyone else reading this, tell your friends and colleagues to log on to Uni Sports for the Giro. The more "hits" they get, the more advertisment they can sell in the future, the more cycling coverage we get.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm on ATT fiber in the Dallas area ... but we get Universal FREE on the broadcast.. YEAH baby, YEAH.

Now I just have to figure how to record it since the DVR won't work.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

teoteoteo said:


> Check your provider, it says they aren't on Dish Network, Direct TV, or Time Warner which is all 3 I can get, the link below is from their site and is supposed to tell you if you can get. Good Luck
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/fls/23000/tv/where-to-find-on-tv.html


I have TW and I get US. I don't know if it's under "Universal Sports" on the Guide, but I do get the channel. Just DVR's the Cross World's a week ago  It's not HD, but I'll TAKE IT!!

It is 226 in LA.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

ahhhh two year old thread! :mad2: - stop doing this!

seems like it was worth it though :thumbsup:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Highlander Mod*



muscleendurance said:


> ahhhh two year old thread! :mad2: - stop doing this!
> 
> seems like it was worth it though :thumbsup:


I have merged all the Giro/TV threads have been merged. There Can Be Only One!


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to call Dish and order RAI for a month.
Anyone ever done this and was it worthwhile to do? 
Thanks


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

BarryG said:


> more coverage details:
> Universal will broadcast the Giro live everyday online without commentary.


Hmm, what would be a good strategy for watching the live coverage? Perhaps keeping the cyclingnews live text feed handy? 

I tried watching the no-commentary Olympics Mens RR online last summer, and it didn't cut it. 

Any other methods of spicing up no-commentary coverage? 

P. S. I'm not complaining!


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone get RAI on DISH? How was it? Any problems?


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Well I called Dish and ordered RAI for a month. I'm not sure where this rep is but he messed something up and then gave it to me free for one month.
I don't see the Giro listed on the Guide though! Oh well, hopefully it'll show up and I guess worse case is I can watch the channel and learn some Italian.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Versus apparently will have some stuff being shown:

The full schedule for the Giro d’Italia on VERSUS follows (schedule subject to change):
May 11 4:00 – 6:00 p.m. ET (Same Day Delay)
May 18 4:00 – 6:00 p.m. ET (Same Day Delay)
May 25 4:00 – 6:00 p.m. ET (Same Day Delay)
June 1 3:00 – 5:00 p.m. ET (Same Day Delay)

http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/70495/?tf=OLNPressCenter_articles.tpl&UserDef=true

Alas, for Universal...


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

Sojourneyman said:


> Versus apparently will have some stuff being shown:
> 
> The full schedule for the Giro d’Italia on VERSUS follows (schedule subject to change):
> May 11 4:00 – 6:00 p.m. ET (Same Day Delay)
> ...


I believe that's all been changed. (That page you mentioned won't load anymore.) Versus is out of the game now that Universal has taken over. 

For those looking for additional Giro streams, http://www.cyclingfans.com has several.

Patti


----------



## tsumeb (May 9, 2009)

*Sojourneyman has last year's schedule*

The versus web page is from 2008. Universal Sports will air the complete stage 3 times every day . . . for all 21 days


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

tsumeb said:


> The versus web page is from 2008. Universal Sports will air the complete stage 3 times every day . . . for all 21 days


FAIL.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah, fail. i've been trying to find the replay schedule or on demand viewing and no dice. if someone has the link for universal sports replay then please post.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

*here ya go*



loudog said:


> yeah, fail. i've been trying to find the replay schedule or on demand viewing and no dice. if someone has the link for universal sports replay then please post.


I could not watch it with firefox, so use internet explorer instead. 


http://www.universalsports.com/medi..._=ONDEMAND&CLIP_ID=397319&CLIP_FILE_ID=405302


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

Just to confirm..... The universal sports link works in internet explorer and not in firefox. I watched all of stage two.


----------



## UniSports (May 8, 2009)

*Having Trouble?*

Hey guys-
If you're having trouble watching the Giro on our website, visit our video help page: 
http://universalsports.tv/Video_Help.html


----------



## UniSports (May 8, 2009)

*Lance Interviews*

Be sure to watch these interviews of Lance Armstrong!


----------

